
An argument against call/cc - wtbob
http://okmij.org/ftp/continuations/against-callcc.html
======
wtbob
All the more interesting because it comes from a heavy Scheme user (indeed,
call/cc is one of my major issues with Scheme as opposed to Lisp).

